# GOODTIMES OKLAHOMA CAR & BIKE SHOW AND HOP



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

HERE IS THE LONG AWAITED SHOW THAT IS BUZZING ALL OVER THE GOODTIMES OKLAHOMA CAR AND BIKE SHOW.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump for the gt brothers


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bump For The OKC! Bump for Goodtimes CC, Hope to attend and also see you homies at other shows as well!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

We have a few things in the works for 2012


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump homies:thumbsup:


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP 
SEE YOU THERE HOMIES


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the love we will return it


----------



## JLR_405 (Sep 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbsupkc gots you homie gonna b a good show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump for my gt brother


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump for my gt brother


Thanks fam


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> :thumbsupkc gots you homie gonna b a good show


Thanks those wheels are sick for the bike


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

BUMP BABY BUMP!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTTMT """"FROM GT,IE


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

OUR STYLE will definetely be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

OUR-STYLE OKLAHOMA... TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump 4 the homies:thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

TTMFT!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttmft:thumbsup:


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Does preregistration guarantee an indoor spot?


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

raiders1 said:


> Does preregistration guarantee an indoor spot?


Yes and we want to put all clubs that we can inside together


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Yes and we want to put all clubs that we can inside together


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

If their is any questions please hit me or Brian up. We want to make everyone comfortable as we can. I know some things might be harder to do than others but we will try to accommodate within reasoning. Our club really wants to thank everyone again for the support you have giving us. This past year starting this chapter has had issues like everyone else has but we will continue to support all the clubs in our state and surrounding states to keep everything as positive as we can thanks. GOODTIMES TTT.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> If their is any questions please hit me or Brian up. We want to make everyone comfortable as we can. I know some things might be harder to do than others but we will try to accommodate within reasoning. Our club really wants to thank everyone again for the support you have giving us. This past year starting this chapter has had issues like everyone else has but we will continue to support all the clubs in our state and surrounding states to keep everything as positive as we can thanks. GOODTIMES TTT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> If their is any questions please hit me or Brian up. We want to make everyone comfortable as we can. I know some things might be harder to do than others but we will try to accommodate within reasoning. Our club really wants to thank everyone again for the support you have giving us. This past year starting this chapter has had issues like everyone else has but we will continue to support all the clubs in our state and surrounding states to keep everything as positive as we can thanks. GOODTIMES TTT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT GT UP


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

What's the classes ,rules ,payout for the hop ?


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_BUMP FOR THE GOODTIMES FAMILY !!!_


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

oldslow85 said:


> _BUMP FOR THE GOODTIMES FAMILY !!!_


BUMP FOR THE GT FAMILY TTT FROM IE CHAPTER


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT...:h5:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's the classes ,rules ,payout for the hop ?


 the classes is single street, single radical and double street, double radical. Everything in street classes is 60" and below everything radical is 61" and above. 1st place in each class is 250.00 2nd is 125.00. No Sticking. we want it as simple as we can. I hope you decide to come down


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the bump fam whats happening in the I.E.


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

A lot of. Building right now in the IE GETTING READY FOR SUMMER "" BUMP TO THE TOP WERE GT BELONGS


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_GT...TTT !_


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

GT TTMT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

TTMFT!! cant wait for this


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

TTMFT!! cant wait for this...


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Opps..Double bump


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Good morning okc GT up


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

AwwwWw Ready!!!


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bump for GOODTIMES


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

BUMP FOR MY GT BROTHAS!!!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump homies


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> HERE IS THE LONG AWAITED SHOW THAT IS BUZZING ALL OVER THE GOODTIMES OKLAHOMA CAR AND BIKE SHOW.


:thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

BUMP BABY BUMP!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

GOODTIMES TO THE TOP


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Caspy said:


> BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!!!!


Que paso Caspy?? How you doing Homie? Lookin forward to hanging out with you guys!!


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing all the bumper checking hoppers!!!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

GT ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> HERE IS THE LONG AWAITED SHOW THAT IS BUZZING ALL OVER THE GOODTIMES OKLAHOMA CAR AND BIKE SHOW.


BUMP


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

What's that GT like homie


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump homies


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

whats good homies:thumbsup: bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

EASTER BUMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL TRY TO BE IN THA HOUSE !!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL TRY TO BE IN THA HOUSE !!


We would love to have you


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Going up! :h5:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

This is going to be one not to miss! I can't wait... Every one start getting those cars put together and cleaned!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Back to the top


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

TTT Lookin forward to it! LaConecta will make it.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the support


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> HERE IS THE LONG AWAITED SHOW THAT IS BUZZING ALL OVER THE GOODTIMES OKLAHOMA CAR AND BIKE SHOW.


TTT...


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

Ttt for okc


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Q-vo!! I you guys need anything ,Familia will be glad to lend a helping hand!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump For the homies


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

GT up


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ 4 Good times!!!!uffin:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

to the top


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Can't wait! I have a lot of work to put in. TTT GOODTIMES !


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## PaulSack (Feb 11, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

We are busting out a lot of different stuff for this show


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTMFT!!! GOODTIMES!!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Talking about a busy ass month. You can't imagine. That's how we roll. Let the Goodtimes Roll


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT for GOODTIMES gonna be one hell of a show


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

GOODTIMES TTMFT


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

T
T
M
F
T

G
O
O
D
T
I
M
E
S

O
K
L
A
H
O
M
A


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's get this shit poppin


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

That hop stick looks sick. I can't wait to see that GT hopper live. TTMFT


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

To the top we go!!!

G
O
O
D
T
I
M
E
S


O
K
L
A
H
O
M
A


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking forward to your show:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttmft


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

8 weeks to go


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's get this topic moving


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn....8 weeks. I need to hire a crew to finish my car. I need skilled but cheap labor. Fuck it I'm a roll that bitch finished or not to Our show. GOODTIMES TTMFT !!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID will be in the house


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

That's what's up whatever it takes


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Joe they ain't ready for the new and improved ENOUGH SAID


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

Whats up fam cant wait for tha show


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

T
O

T
H
E

T
O
P
!
!


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone know if overhaulin is coming to Oklahoma? I might need some help.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

I am overhauling !!!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Joe they ain't ready for the new and improved ENOUGH SAID


Nope


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Back
To
The
Top!!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Times passing by.............very quickly


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone know GODS email???? I need a miracle!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah it's 405-370-7424 hit the the big guy up


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

T
T
M
T

G
O
O
D
T
I
M
E
S

C
C


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for a bad ass show


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's get this topic moving


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

If you haven't got those registrations in lets make it happen, keep the lowrider movement growing


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Another day closer


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Another day closer


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Man....how time flies.

GOODTIMES 
CAR CLUB

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP FROM GT IE!!!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Everyone needs to get their pre reg. for July 28th


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Everyone needs to get their pre reg. for July 28th


U got mine right???


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes sir


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Yes sir


Oh shit guess I better get the car ready


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't get me started


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Need to get the registrations in to guarantee a spot inside we can't hold spots


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

TTT


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

G
O
O
D
T
I
M
E
S 

O
K
L
A
H
O
M
A


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

OUR-STYLE OKLAHOMA BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

To The Top


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

One for the road.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:420:


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

7 weeks left


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> 7 weeks left


im working hard to be ready homie


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

They ain't ready


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP """""FROM GT IE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT for goodtimes


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

This shit is about to go down


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTMFT!! Gonna be a good show


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Page 3.... Fuck no
GOODTIMES car show
TO THE FUCKIN TOP !!!!


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Soooo busy trying to get cars ready and keep motivation within. Hope it's all worth it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Soooo busy trying to get cars ready and keep motivation within. Hope it's all worth it


It wil be homie


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Soooo busy trying to get cars ready and keep motivation within. Hope it's all worth it


and you know it is bro


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

BUMP !!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Almost ready


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttmft:guns:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Been on the grind all day for the show 5 weeks to go


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Sup clyde! OUR STYLE will be there showing full support! Unfortunately the 8's not done yet but it'll be on for the next one! Much respect GOODTIMER!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking forward to the show :thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

We're on a mission


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Pre-registration has been extended so get those forms in asap


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Call me at 405-370-7424 or come by my shop at 1841 n.w. 1st limited space left let me know


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i got mine ill drop them spokes by tomorrow they are done bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Call me at 405-370-7424 or come by my shop at 1841 n.w. 1st limited space left let me know


I be thir friday..our-style


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Damn..... Time flies when your building a lowrider. TTT GOODTIMES CC!!!!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Busting some new things out. This will be a show that you don't want to miss


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope to see more Goodtimes fam come out


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

U know im there with "ENOUGH SAID"


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

After the show im down to roll the mean streets of okc too if anyone is down


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's get this thread moving


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES 
GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES 
GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES 
GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES GOODTIMES


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT for GOODTIMES can't wait should be a GOODTIME


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Sunday Bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Speed bump for Oklahoma GOODTIMES !!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Just weeks away, hope everyone is ready


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttmft :thumbsup:


----------



## mwherna (Nov 30, 2010)

I think we coming.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

mwherna said:


> I think we coming.


 We would love to have you


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay i have all the the hotel info for the show: DAYS INN 504 S. MERIDIAN AVE OKC, OK 73108 $ 45.00 PER NIGHT FOR KING OR DOUBLE. BAYMONT INN AND SUITES 4240 W. I-40 SERVICE RD. OKC, OK 73108 $60 FOR QUEEN OR DOUBLE AND $70 FOR KING. BOTH PLACES ARE NICE AND CLEAN AND WITHIN 1 MILE FROM FAIRGROUNDS. ALSO OVER 30 EATING PLACES AND DRINKING LOUNGES IN WALKING DISTANCE. THERE IS SOME TRAILER PARKING BUT THE FAIRGROUNDS HAS PLENTY OF ROOM JUST BRING LOCKS. PLEASE HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!!!!!!


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

hit up big fish 323-479-2387


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

DFW will be there


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

davidw77 said:


> Ttt


Wats up David, would love to see yall out here


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> DFW will be there


 

Did u get the ok to go homie


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

I would love to have all the people from out of town show up the people here loves to see a different cars and it all helps support each other and motivates us to keep going this will defiantly be a great show and will always try to improve and add more every year thanks for all the support.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> I would love to have all the people from out of town show up the people here loves to see a different cars and it all helps support each other and motivates us to keep going this will defiantly be a great show and will always try to improve and add more every year thanks for all the support.


Its gonna be a great event homie,can't wait


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> I would love to have all the people from out of town show up the people here loves to see a different cars and it all helps support each other and motivates us to keep going this will defiantly be a great show and will always try to improve and add more every year thanks for all the support.


Hey clyde im gunna hit u up n a bit


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 4 guests)

ENOUGH SAID
CHEVY45467SS
the deuce
davidw77
Wat it dew homies


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

STREET HUSTLE said:


> Hey clyde im gunna hit u up n a bit


Okay no problem


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

GOODTIMES CC TTMFT


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

almost time :yes:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

hope fuly i can bring the sts frame out for this just for the hell of it


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

I would love to see it


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

18 days away........


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's get shit moving


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

gonna try to make it talked to joe and its on :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID PASSIN THRU, READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT for GOODTIMES


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttmft :thumbsup:


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Over 750 flyers handed out at Tulsa individuals picnic so we will wait and see what the outcome is


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Been out promoting trying to make sure it's a GOOD event


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ttmft






to bad i cant show it with the real parts yet


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

you still have space for inside ?


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

vicdeisel said:


> you still have space for inside ?


Yes


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT can't wait for next weekend gonna be a bad ass show


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Attention hoppers the payout is good and hope you can make it.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Attn. hoppers the classes are as follows single street, single radical, double street, double radical all classes have 1st and 2nd. All first wins 250.00 and all 2nd wins 125.00 let's see them hoppers. Radical is considered 60" plus


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Attn. hoppers the classes are as follows single street, single radical, double street, double radical all classes have 1st and 2nd. All first wins 250.00 and all 2nd wins 125.00 let's see them hoppers. Radical is considered 60" plus


can you come with a lil more info then this and 60" plus on what is considered radical? bumper height? :dunno:

i havnt seen a car over 59 inches in bumper height in over ten years
my lac only have a 43 inch bumper height

this means there will be no radicals.....cause no one is over 59''s in bumper height right??
so that $$ will get put in both Street Classes
$500 1st
$250 2nd right? or wrong?

or...... you can
go by Suspension/Batteries to make them Sreet/Radical

street single stock mounts drop mounts ok (no wishbones) 8 batts max $250 1st only 

street double stock mounts drounts ok (no wishbones) 14 batts max $250 1st only

radical single any mounts anything goes $500 1st only
.................
radical double any mounts anything goes $500 1st only

you could throw in 3 cars makes a class too


i dought you will have 3 street doubles you can split that up within the 3 classes thats left for a 2nd place
Street Single 2nd place $50
Radical Single $100
Radical Double $100

and last i think everyone knows by now getting stuck dont count :thumbsdown:


what you think?:dunno::dunno:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

LeT me work on it and I will get back to you we want it fair so give me a minute


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

See you there


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## KDFinOKC (Jul 27, 2011)

Good Times Full Time!


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

Were planning on maybe going on Fri. Yall ganna have early setup for that fri?


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes from 7-11


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

koo..c yall there


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

is it to late to pre reg some bikes


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

See you this weekend GOODTIMERS!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Jason come see me


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

SHIT I BETTER CHANGE MY SPRING OUT THEN LOL GET A LIFE YOUR CAR ONLY DOING AROUND 60". YOU NOW WHO IM TALKING ABOUT HOPE YOU READY THIS TIME LOL


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Man ........ Hope y'all ready.


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Our-style is ready... We see up thir bro let us know if goodtimes Needs help


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Man a lot of hoppers inquiring at least 15 differant ones hope we can get at least a third to come if not all and people coming out the woodwork for this show we really want to say thanks and have a safe trip oh yeah sorting the hop rules out but do know single street and double street is getting 250.00 each for winner and the radical cars are getting 500.00 each winner in each class that should cover gas and starter motors so bring them hoppers out


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Also a lot of cars I haven't seen has been registering so it should be interesting who comes


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT ready for a good one


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

And the countdown begins.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

yes sir see u ther


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> I would love to have all the people from out of town show up the people here loves to see a different cars and it all helps support each other and motivates us to keep going this will defiantly be a great show and will always try to improve and add more every year thanks for all the support.


:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Also a lot of cars I haven't seen has been registering so it should be interesting who comes


You've seen mine,but not like this


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

ILLEGAL TOYS LOCK AND LOADED


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*www.carlospolishing.com*

Specializing Stainless, Aluminum and all types of metal polishing:


Pot Metal









Aluminum










Metal


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

We geting ready to head that way in a little see ya tonight .... a homie if we bring some of this Texas beer can we drink while set up ?????


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Big Bruce said:


> We geting ready to head that way in a little see ya tonight .... a homie if we bring some of this Texas beer can we drink while set up ?????


For sure


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats texas beer sure sounds good....we see up thir homies


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hope y'all bring enough........ We thirsty!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Show is filling up fast, looks like it's gonna be GOOD


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

CITYBOY214 said:


> SHIT I BETTER CHANGE MY SPRING OUT THEN LOL GET A LIFE YOUR CAR ONLY DOING AROUND 60". YOU NOW WHO IM TALKING ABOUT HOPE YOU READY THIS TIME LOL


Was your lip quivering when u typed that?


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

hittin back bumper said:


> Was your lip quivering when u typed that?


everybody saw how fast they loaded up they cars and when, he got back with the springs nobody said nothin at all....i rest my case


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

who ever didnt show up u screwd up i still had a good time with my fam


----------



## raiders1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the hospitality Goodtimes,Familia C.C. had a goodtime,let's link up soon and have a Lil cookout and kick it soon....


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

raiders1 said:


> Thanks for the hospitality Goodtimes,Familia C.C. had a goodtime,let's link up soon and have a Lil cookout and kick it soon....


And that's no problem


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

raiders1 said:


> Thanks for the hospitality Goodtimes,Familia C.C. had a goodtime,let's link up soon and have a Lil cookout and kick it soon....


I'm down,August 12th in Texas


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dam Clyde ......... Looks like that GOODTIMES hopper scared EVERYBODY off!!!!

I'd like to chunk the duece to all the car clubs and all the solo riders that made the effort and came out to show support!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

texas12064 said:


> Dam Clyde ......... Looks like that GOODTIMES hopper scared EVERYBODY off!!!!
> 
> I'd like to chunk the duece to all the car clubs and all the solo riders that made the effort and came out to show support!


Pics of said hopper


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have video but can't post using iPhone. Pm me ur # and you can post it.


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

good show Good Times! we all hd fun . be there nex year
. thanks for the hospitality!


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Vicdeisel..... We appreciate the effort you and LA CONECTA CAR CLUB made to come to our show. Big thanks and much respect to all of yall.


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

Illegal toys had a GOODTIME  y'all can count on us next year!


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

Anytime


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

imp1962 said:


> Illegal toys had a GOODTIME  y'all can't count on us next year!


You got that rite see you guys next year


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Really good show hit us up homie if there anymore coming up... had a goodtime in okc ....


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

texas12064 said:


> I have video but can't post using iPhone. Pm me ur # and you can post it.


Pm sent


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

see you at the next one bro


----------



## Betokin (Jun 11, 2011)

me and my family had a goodtime,will be in the house next year for sure ....


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mad props and much respect to all the clubs and solo riders in attendance. Local and out of state riders. Thank y'all!!!!


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Video sent.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for everyone that made it and thanks to the people that DIDNT make it cause now we can sort some things out I had over 260 pm's and emails on confirmations and I know things come up but........? We ain't worried about it. It was our 1 year anniversary and 1st show and know what to do next time. Thanks for all the support. Time to focus on the other members cars and upgrade.


----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

No pics but here's a video of ILLEGAL TOYS at GOODTIMES car show



davidj926 said:


>


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## imp1962 (Jun 25, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


That's one bad ass 64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

imp1962 said:


> That's one bad ass 64


Thanks homie,urs is bad ass too


----------

